# H: Various 40k W: 40k Orks



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello Heretic's,

as per the thread title i am looking for all things Orky (for 40k) as i am wanting to start up my first Army for 6th Edition  I am looking for trade only please, and I am open to offers for all sorts of Ork items etc, not sure what theme/style i am after.... So here is what i have to offer:

Tyranid Hive Tyrant Lash/sword/talons (plastic) and the left over sprues with wings on and swarmlord pieces 

Trygon (both the trygon and tyrant are painted up in kraken colours)

1 Black undercoated Finecast Zoanthrope

Necron Anihilation Barge
Triarch Stalker with heat ray
2 Necron Lord's with staff and res orb
2 canoptek spyders

2 Nurglyfied Rhino's
1 Metal Greater Demon of Nurgle (painted to a very good standard)
5 Plague Terminator's (forge world Kit) 4 with combi meltas and power weapons, one with heavy flamer and chainfist)
6 Metal Plague bearers

If you are interested, get in touch, and for postage i live in the UK.

captain_obvious.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey obvious link to my thread I'm interested in necrons, demons and chaos space marines except for the rhinos here's a link to what I have http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=121743


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Dude I've replied to your pm of we sort it tonight I can post tomorrow


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hi obvious can you get in contact with me ASAP please


----------

